# Phangan 1-2 month accommodation



## kingdavided (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey all, just looking for the best sites to use for a stay in Koh Phangan or other islands in Thailand for a 1-2 month period? Looking for huts on the beach or as close to a beach as possible, also away from most noisy spots like Haad Rin...

Any help would be appreciated 

David


----------



## kingdavided (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry, looking at staying in November/December this year...


----------

